# income tax return



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So what is everyone's plans for their income tax return?

I'm getting alittle over $500 & will use it to directly pay down some of the principle on my credit card.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I got 1300 and it all went to education - musical education - for my kids and me. I would of liked to buy a KSG but that's just a want not a need. Opportunity and offering it up to my kids is more important.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ammo


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

no refund here, poor single working fellow.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Got my FED, $1630, replaced the water filtration system, the rest will be used for some hearing protection and 5.56 ammo. The State, $254 is in dispute right now, they don't like the way the FED return was created, they want to see all my receipts. And I have them. They are going to get flooded with paper from me for $254. Local $81. Does it really matter? I'll still be broke by next week.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Going to take a trip through the deep south with my wife. Always wanted to see Naw'lins.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't seen a tax return since 2001.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

$638 of it went to the large animal vet yesterday.
There is always something.
No rest for the weary.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tax Return? Wait a minute.........you mean they give some back? Damn. I have been writing them checks for the past 10 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being self employed means you owe.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Tax Return? Wait a minute.........you mean they give some back? Damn. I have been writing them checks for the past 10 years.


^^^^ Same here!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Already in the bank. We are going on vacation this year. Haven't figured out where just yet. Wife wants to go to Vegas, I'm trying to talk her out of it and go somewhere else.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I typically have used the returns for something durable and useful. My first tax return that was of any substance bought me a canoe (almost forty years ago), for instance. A Dillon RL550B; my first AR; a Marlin 1894CB .32H&R; and etc. I don't get refunds anymore.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Already in the bank. We are going on vacation this year. Haven't figured out where just yet. Wife wants to go to Vegas, I'm trying to talk her out of it and go somewhere else.


Vegas sucks. My two suggestions are to take her to;
1.Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons OR
2.West Virginia and raft the New River and Gauley River


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope you all have enough financial sense to know the difference between an income tax return and an income tax refund.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Tax Return? Wait a minute.........you mean they give some back? Damn. I have been writing them checks for the past 10 years.


They only give some back if you gave them too much...

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> I hope you all have enough financial sense to know the difference between an income tax return and an income tax refund.


Diver,
It is freakin' hard to like you. Just when I think you have some phuckin sense, you come across as a condescending know it all. You are the kind of man that my buddies and I love to invite to the huntin' club one weekend a year. Usually, they don't make it the entire weekend.

Can I ask you a favor? Just stop being such a douchebag and try and fit in OK?

Thanks

Your Friend Slippy


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We pay them...not the other way around...


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

What's a return?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Return? You mean they decided to give some back????


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

New flooring in the house


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

azrancher said:


> They only give some back if you gave them too much...
> 
> *Rancher*


I'm sorry you are wrong. A fair portion of the population qualifies for earned income tax credit. So they get back more than they pay in.

The government picking winners and loosers.

It's called social ism.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I got about $75 back and had to pay $200 to have them prepared. Lucky me.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine is going to reduce my personal debt. I always overpay a little bit just so I don't have to write a check, plus they don't care if you file on time unless you owe them money.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

What is this refund thing of which you speak?

Taxes are for paying, not getting back.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A refund is money back from a purchase.

A return is money back because you overpaid.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife and I are making off great this year. Over $4,000 in combined Federal and State refund! Most of it's going right into our savings account so we can keep working to save up for some big purchases. However some of that is also going for some smaller purchases that'll fee up some money in our budget. For me it means being able to buy my first pistol.


----------

